# Our herd



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

We did not get pictures of Freckles and Sky. Sky was acting up and Freckles does not like people very much. So I hope you like the herd. I will include older pictures of Sky and Freckles from a month ago.

Freckles








Sky








Faith








Joy- I don't really know why she has the long hair on her back and back legs but that is just how she grows it LOL. I think it is so ugly.








Hope








Jasmine








Cashmere








Valentine








Caliber- He is on a high fat diet and I think thats why his neck is so big.








Cookie Dough








Bonequiqui








Marsha- I can not seem to be able to resize this picture so sorry it is so big








Jan








Cindy








Jager








Porsche


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Man is Freckles ever big & proud looking! Is she a %?
You have quite an assortment, all beautiful , except for Cookie Dough she does not belong in your herd. I better take her.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Nancy- Cookie dough is actually a market wether. I wish he was a she, I have thought about getting a nubian incase we have bottle babies. Freckles is by far our biggest doe and she is registered 100% with USBGA. She is not fond of people yet but I am hoping to break her. We just got her a month or so ago and she is out on pasture for the summer at my dads. Once she comes home she will be in a smaller pen and I am hoping i can get her calmed down.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Freckles is impressive with her huge style. As for Cookie, oh well you & me mighta had a fight if he was a doe. :wink:
Dont tell the other girls, but we love our Boer/Nubs too.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

She is our first full blood and she has a lot of SA in her blood line. She also has Concho *ennobled(both sides), DSM KALA *ennobled platinum doe, DSM Wobbles *ennobled platinum doe, Tabu *ennobled(both sides), and Eggsfile *American Ennobled. I am really excited to see what her kids will look like. She comes from Newtown Farms in Wilmington, IL. Their website is a little old but they have some nice goats.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

I love all of them!

My fave's are--Joy, Valentine, Cindy (wasn't she the baby you were worred about her growth?), Caliber who is so handsome and Porsche--Porsche is a living DOLL!!!!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I'm a fan of Freckles too. My pick of your goats though is Jan.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Tenacross- Jan would be my favorite kid of the year but she and Marsha have messed up teats. Jan is 1x1 split teats on both. Then Marsha is just messed up so she is Kerigans market doe. Then you have super slow growing runt of the litter Cindy who has perfect teats. I was so mad LOL. If Jan had good teats she would be a total keeper for sure. We will see how she shows this year. If she does amazing she might stay and have a set of kids but I really don't want to keep breeding poor teated does. Paintball's teats were fine and so are Jasmine's but 2 of the 3 have bad teats.

BBB- Joy raises some awesome kids but she is a bully and I dont like her conformation LOL, Valentine is good but her teats are not perfect so we will see how she kids and she may be for sale afterwards, Cindy is for sure a runt but she has good teats and I want to keep another paintball daughter besides Hope so we will see how big she is as a yearling. Caliber gets better every day. I think he is in a growth spurt and we need to get that goiter under control LOL. Porsche is what I have wanted for soooo long. If I could fix anything with her I would want her to be wider. Her dam was built like a bulldog but her sire was a little narrow. She is super feminine and I think should do well.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

There are days I look at freckles and think she has a wierd body shape then other days where I think she looks awesome. I think at certain times she looks super high in the rump and thats what bugs me.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice goaties..... :thumb:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks Pam, we are pretty happy with them


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

They all look great!  I think my favorite doe would be Valentine, and a close second by Hope. I just love thier coloring! Caliber is quite the handsome, stocky guy too! Are you going to breed all of your does to him this year? I bet he will make some nice kids!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Looking good :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thanks Pam, we are pretty happy with them


 :thumbup: :hi5: :thumb:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Crossroads- I will breed a few to little Jager since I have him here but the majority will be bred to Caliber. I am worried with having 2 Jr. bucks. I hope we can get all the girls bred. I have thought about seeing if someone wanted to trade Jager for a full grown buck incase Caliber was not up for the challenge but I guess we will see closer to time how he is doing. If all else fails maybe we can hit up Sherry (bit of everything) and barrow her buck.


----------



## nameless_alice (Jan 10, 2012)

Beautiful herd you have there!
Valentine is simply gorgeous.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Thank you i love your little spotted ones. Caliber has 1 dilute spot in his cape, and his sires twin brother was spotted. So I am hoping I might get a spot or 2 from his kids.


----------



## nameless_alice (Jan 10, 2012)

Thank you!
and you're welcome. ^-^
Your Caliber is a really nice looking guy. I hope he makes you some lovely spots. 
I may fall out before I can have babies from my little ones. 
I will have to wait til next fall to even breed them the suspense may kill me. :ROFL:


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

I thought Cookie dough was a deer for a second! He's so pretty.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Thank you meluvgoats, I am now wishing he was a she. I think him and Caliber would make pretty babies. LOL


----------

